# Royal Jamaican Ginger Beer



## AzzA140 (30/11/16)

Has anyone attempted at making a similar brew or know of a recipe that is close to it. 
If you haven't tried the drop before it is very nice and has a great amount of spice in it. 
Any help would be appreciated. 
Cheers


----------



## sp0rk (30/11/16)

Their website says 
"Two row malt, shredded fresh Yellow and Blue ginger, Cascade hops, Jamaican cane sugar, Royal Jamaican new crop rum."
Alcohol is 4.4%
So it's a beer with ginger (and rum, I'm guessing white), not what we'd traditionally call ginger beer
I'd start with a nice easy drinking ale just using Ale Malt, Sugar and Cascade
So possibly something like
3kg Ale Malt
350g Raw Sugar
Cascade to maybe around 20 IBU (maybe, can't find a figure anywhere)
LOTS of ginger, if it's got a big bite (and unless you're using chillies) you'll need quite a fair amount, be prepared to pay a fair bit, I'll say at least 1.5kg if not 2
Then enough rum (probably appleton estate would work well) to bring it up from 4% to 4.4%
Depending on how much of the rum shines through (I've never tried this), you may want to back off on the sugar/ malt and use more rum, or the other way around


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (30/11/16)

Also be aware that the ginger cultivars in Jamaica are different from those in Australia (and India and the Phillipines) so you can't exactly replicate the flavour profile. Dried Jamaican ginger is available in Oz but not fresh.


----------



## AzzA140 (30/11/16)

Thanks for all the tips guys. It is starting to sound a bit harder then first thought.


----------



## sp0rk (30/11/16)

Good ginger beer is not easy to make
Have a look at Powderkeg GB in the recipe database, it's the best homebrewed ginger beer I've ever tried (and it cheats using chillies for heat)


----------



## AzzA140 (30/11/16)

Thanks for that I will see if I can find that one.


----------

